# Γενόσημα και αποζημιώσεις ανηκέστου βλάβης



## Costas (Mar 21, 2012)

Όπως θα 'λεγε κι ο μακαρίτης ο Τζομπς, ένα εξωφρενικά ενδιαφέρον άρθρο της ΝΥΤ για τις διαφορετικές νομικές επιπτώσεις από τη χρήση γενόσημων αντί για επώνυμα φάρμακα, σε περίπτωση που κάτι πάει άσχημα έως πολύ άσχημα και μπει θέμα αγωγής αποζημίωσης (εντάξει, δεν είμαστε στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά τέλος πάντων). Μην παραλείψετε να το διαβάσετε, ειδικά τώρα που τα γενόσημα ήρθαν στην επικαιρότητα.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 21, 2012)

Πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον: οι κατασκευαστές γενόσημων είναι υποχρεωμένοι από τον νόμο να χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο φύλλο οδηγιών χρήσης με το πρωτότυπο φάρμακο, και συνεπώς αν εμφανιστεί κάποια παρενέργεια που δεν αναφέρεται μπορούν να πουν στο δικαστήριο "δε φταίμε εμείς, η FDA μάς επέβαλε αυτό το φύλλο οδηγιών". Οπότε το ερώτημα γίνεται: γιατί δεν αναφερόταν η παρενέργεια; Φαντάζομαι ότι ευθύνεται η εταιρεία που παράγει το πρωτότυπο, η οποία αποφεύγει να παραθέτει όλες τις παρενέργειες για να μη μειωθούν οι πωλήσεις του φαρμάκου.


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2012)

Ναι, μόνο που η επώνυμη εταιρεία δεν ευθύνεται για αποζημίωση κάποιου που δεν κατανάλωσε το δικό της αλλά το γενόσημο. Τελικά ο χρήστης είναι απολύτως ακάλυπτος -μιλώντας για τις ΗΠΑ. Για ΕΕ δεν γνωρίζω.


----------



## cougr (Mar 21, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον: οι κατασκευαστές γενόσημων είναι υποχρεωμένοι από τον νόμο να χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο φύλλο οδηγιών χρήσης με το πρωτότυπο φάρμακο, και συνεπώς αν εμφανιστεί κάποια παρενέργεια που δεν αναφέρεται μπορούν να πουν στο δικαστήριο "δε φταίμε εμείς, η FDA μάς επέβαλε αυτό το φύλλο οδηγιών".



Ωστόσο οι επιπλοκές που προέκυψαν και αναφέρονται στο εν λόγω άρθρο είναι αρκετά γνωστές και όντως υπάρχουν προειδοποιήσεις για αυτές στα φύλλα οδηγιών χρήσης των συγκεκριμένων φαρμάκων.

There's got to be something I'm missing here!


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2012)

Για να φτιαχτεί το γενόσημο έχουν περάσει ήδη 15 χρόνια χρήσης του επώνυμου φαρμάκου και είναι μεγάλες οι πιθανότητες να έχουν εμφανιστεί και καταγραφεί οι απροσδόκητες παρενέργειες, οπότε μιλάμε είτε για σπάνια περιστατικά είτε για γνωστά προβλήματα. Είναι πιο εύκολο να κυνηγήσεις μια πασίγνωστη φαρμακευτική εταιρεία που έχει να χάσει από τη δημοσιότητα, παρά να κυνηγήσεις ένα μικροεργοστασιάκι, ειδικά αν έχεις πάρει το ίδιο φάρμακο σε διαφορετικά γενόσημα πολλών εταιρειών (που για φάρμακα που η ακριβής δοσολογία έχει μεγάλη σημασία δε συνιστάται να ανακατεύεις τα φάρμακα). 

Όσο για τα παραδείγματα του άρθρου, δε μου φαίνονται και τόσο γερά. Λέει για τη μία περίπτωση, που αποζημιώθηκε η ασθενής για την ένεση με Φενεργκάν: _Although the label warned that gangrene could occur if the drug came into contact with arterial blood, Levine argued that the warning did not go far enough._ Το σχετικό άρθρο στη Βίκι τα λέει λίγο διαφορετικά, το ζήτημα ήταν κυρίως αν η ετικέτα που είναι φτιαγμένη σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό ομοσπονδιακής υπηρεσίας των ΗΠΑ (FDA) είναι νόμιμη ακόμα κι αν δε συμφωνεί με πολιτειακό κανονισμό. Ποιος κανονισμός προηγείται; Ο κεντρικός ή ο τοπικός; Η υπόθεση σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι, εδώ. 

Οπότε το ζήτημα δεν ήταν ότι το φάρμακο είχε άγνωστες παρενέργειες. Μιλάμε για φάρμακο που πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το 1955 και από το 1987 έχει τροποποιηθεί το φυλλάδιο για να αναφέρει τους συγκεκριμένους κινδύνους. Το νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό δεν δικαιολογείται να μην ξέρει τις πιθανές παρενέργειες επειδή εργάζεται στη Χ πολιτεία κι όχι στην Υ, πρόκειται για ξεκάθαρη αμέλεια της νοσοκόμας που δεν έκανε σωστά την ένεση. Όσο για το ότι η βιολίστρια πήρε μεγάλη αποζημίωση κι η ταμίας του σουπερμάρκετ μικρή, μπορεί να πει κανείς πολλά για το πώς επηρεάζει την απόφαση το επάγγελμα, η δυνατότητα του ενάγοντα να πληρώσει δικηγόρους, το παραθυράκι στο νόμο που βρίσκει ο κάθε δικηγόρος και κυρίως οι ένορκοι.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 21, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά!


----------



## sarant (Mar 21, 2012)

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, τη ζημιά την παθαίνεις και με τα δύο φάρμακα, αλλά αν την έχεις πάθει από πρωτότυπο έχεις μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να αποζημιωθείς (ή οι κληρονόμοι σου).


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όσο για τα παραδείγματα του άρθρου, δε μου φαίνονται και τόσο γερά. Λέει για τη μία περίπτωση, που αποζημιώθηκε η ασθενής για την ένεση με Φενεργκάν: _Although the label warned that gangrene could occur if the drug came into contact with arterial blood, Levine argued that the warning did not go far enough._ Το σχετικό άρθρο στη Βίκι τα λέει λίγο διαφορετικά, το ζήτημα ήταν κυρίως αν η ετικέτα που είναι φτιαγμένη σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό ομοσπονδιακής υπηρεσίας των ΗΠΑ (FDA) είναι νόμιμη ακόμα κι αν δε συμφωνεί με πολιτειακό κανονισμό. Ποιος κανονισμός προηγείται; Ο κεντρικός ή ο τοπικός; Η υπόθεση σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι, εδώ.
> Οπότε το ζήτημα δεν ήταν ότι το φάρμακο είχε άγνωστες παρενέργειες. Μιλάμε για φάρμακο που πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το 1955 και από το 1987 έχει τροποποιηθεί το φυλλάδιο για να αναφέρει τους συγκεκριμένους κινδύνους.



Λέει η Wikipedia:
Holding
Federal law does not pre-empt Levine’s claim that Phenergan’s label *did not* contain an adequate warning about the IV-push method of administration. [τα παχιά δικά μου]

Εγώ αλλιώς το διάβασα το άρθρο της Wikipedia: ότι, ακριβώς, το φυλλάδιο του φαρμάκου (ίδιο για όλες τις ΗΠΑ) *δεν* ανέφερε τον συγκεκριμένο κίνδυνο, επειδή η FDA είχε αγνοήσει την προσθήκη περί ενδοφλέβιων που είχε προτείνει το 1988 η Wyeth (μετά από προτροπή της ίδιας της FDA το 1987...) και μάλιστα είχε δώσει εντολή να είναι το φυλλάδιο "ίδιο" με το παλιό. Μετά το ατύχημα όμως η Πολιτεία του Βερμόντ είπε ότι η Wyeth όφειλε να έχει προσθέσει τους κινδύνους από μόνη της στο φυλλάδιο, η δε Wyeth αντέτεινε ότι "μα δεν μπορούσα, γιατί η FDA μου έδωσε δεσμευτική εντολή για το πώς έπρεπε να είναι το φυλλάδιο". Από πού λοιπόν προκύπτει ότι "έχει τροποποιηθεί το φυλλάδιο για να αναφέρει τους συγκεκριμένους κινδύνους";



SBE said:


> Το νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό δεν δικαιολογείται να μην ξέρει τις πιθανές παρενέργειες επειδή εργάζεται στη Χ πολιτεία κι όχι στην Υ,


?????????? Μια νοσοκόμα οφείλει να ξέρει αυτό που γράφει το φυλλάδιο ενός φαρμάκου και τίποτα παραπάνω. Ούτε μπήκε ζήτημα διαφορετικής γνώσης παρενεργειών ανάλογα με την εκάστοτε Πολιτεία, αφού το φυλλάδιο ήταν το ίδιο παντού.



SBE said:


> πρόκειται για ξεκάθαρη αμέλεια της νοσοκόμας που δεν έκανε σωστά την ένεση.


Αυτό δεν διάβασα να το υποστήριξε καμία πλευρά: ούτε το θύμα, ούτε η Wyeth, ούτε οι ένορκοι, ούτε το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο, ούτε η αρθρογράφος της NYT, ούτε το άρθρο της Wikipedia. Μόνο η SBE. Θα τους διέφυγε αυτή η λύση της νομικής διαφοράς, όπου παίζονταν εκατομμύρια δολάρια, να ρίξουν δηλ. το φταίξιμο στη νοσοκόμα (βλ. την κοινωνιολογία παρακάτω).



SBE said:


> Όσο για το ότι η βιολίστρια πήρε μεγάλη αποζημίωση κι η ταμίας του σουπερμάρκετ μικρή, μπορεί να πει κανείς πολλά για το πώς επηρεάζει την απόφαση το επάγγελμα, η δυνατότητα του ενάγοντα να πληρώσει δικηγόρους, το παραθυράκι στο νόμο που βρίσκει ο κάθε δικηγόρος και κυρίως οι ένορκοι.


To Δικαστήριο του Βερμόντ ισχυρίστηκε ότι η Wyeth _είχε_ τη διακριτική ευχέρεια να προσθέσει τα περί ενδοφλέβιας, και ότι οι οδηγίες της FDA είναι δεσμευτικές προς τα κάτω ("floor") και όχι προς τα πάνω ("ceiling"). Το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο (που δεν έχει ενόρκους) επικύρωσε την απόφαση.

Το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο έβγαλε μεταγενέστερα, τον περασμένο Ιούνιο, μιαν άλλη απόφαση που δημιουργεί δεδικασμένο για τα γενόσημα γενικώς, οπότε μετά (άρθρο ΝΥΤ):
Across the country, dozens of lawsuits against generic pharmaceutical companies are being dismissed because of a Supreme Court decision last year that said the companies did not have control over what their labels said and therefore could not be sued for failing to alert patients about the risks of taking their drugs.
More than 40 judges have dismissed cases against generic manufacturers since the Supreme Court ruled last June, including some who dismissed dozens of cases consolidated under one judge. 
Άρα δεν κολλάει η "κοινωνιολογία" εδώ, γιατί μιλάμε για dozens of lawsuits που απορρίπτονται βάσει δεδικασμένου, και για πάνω από 40 δικαστές.

Πολύ χρήσιμο το λινκ που έδωσες, SBE, αλλά όχι η παρανάγνωση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2012)

Δεν έχω χρόνο να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, αλλά θα συνιστούσα με το μαλακό τα σχετικά με την προλετάρια νοσοκόμα που πάει να της ρίξει τις ευθύνες το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο μέσω της SBE. Η ερμηνεία σου Costas για το άρθρο της Βίκι είναι περίπτωση μαζί διαβάζουμε, χώρια καταλαβαίνουμε κι εγώ είμαι πολύ σίγουρη για το τί καταλαβαίνω. 
Αποκλείεται δηλαδή να ήταν κλασσική αμέλεια αλλά να επέλεξε ο δικηγόρος τη δικαστική οδό που πίστευε ότι θα είχε τα καλύτερα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα για την πελάτισσά του; 
Από εδώ:
Levine’s medical provider made the catastrophic mistake of injecting _twice the recommended dose of Phenergan into an artery_ in Levine’s arm, ignoring her complaints of pain during the three or four minutes the drug was administered. In so doing, the medical provider *ignored at least six warnings contained on the label, including multiple warnings that arterial exposure to Phenergan would result in gangrene*.

Εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται αμέλεια πρωτίστως, αλλά η τιμωρία θα ήταν αφαίρεση της άδειας του γιατρού ή της νοσοκόμας και αποζημίωση σύμφωνα με τους καταλόγους της ασφαλιστικής του νοσοκομείου. Ενώ αν κυνηγήσεις τη φαρμακευτική σε δικαστήριο με ενόρκους για μια λεπτομέρεια δεν υπάρχει όριο στην αποζημίωση. Δεν είμαι κατά του να κυνηγάς τις λεπτομέρειες για να αποζημιωθείς,κι ο Αλ Καπόνε για φοροδιαφυγή πιάστηκε, απλά λέω ότι αυτό το παράδειγμα δεν είναι το καλύτερο παράδειγμα αυτού που προσπαθεί να αποδείξει το άρθρο. 

ΥΓ Κι από εδώ η επίσημη εκδοχή:
After a clinician injected respondent Levine with Phenergan by the “IV-push” method, whereby a drug is injected directly into a patient’s vein, the drug entered Levine’s artery, she developed gangrene, and doctors amputated her forearm. Levine brought a state-law damages action, alleging, inter alia, that Wyeth had failed to provide an adequate warning about the significant risks of administering Phenergan by the IV-push method. The Vermont jury determined that Levine’s injury would not have occurred if Phenergan’s label included an adequate warning, and it awarded damages for her pain and suffering, substantial medical expenses, and loss of her livelihood as a professional musician. Declining to overturn the verdict, the trial court rejected Wyeth’s argument that Levine’s failure-to-warn claims were pre-empted by federal law because Phenergan’s labeling had been approved by the federal Food and Drug Administration (FDA).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αυτό δεν διάβασα να το υποστήριξε καμία πλευρά: ούτε το θύμα, ούτε η Wyeth, ούτε οι ένορκοι, ούτε το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο, ούτε η αρθρογράφος της NYT, ούτε το άρθρο της Wikipedia. Μόνο η SBE. Θα τους διέφυγε αυτή η λύση της νομικής διαφοράς, όπου παίζονταν εκατομμύρια δολάρια, να ρίξουν δηλ. το φταίξιμο στη νοσοκόμα (βλ. την κοινωνιολογία παρακάτω).


Στη δεύτερη υπόθεση πάντως, της Debbie S. Schork κατά της Baxter (summary judgement), αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα ότι η νοσηλεύτρια δεν έκανε καλά τη δουλειά της: _Dr. Dijeng examined Plaintiff’s arm and concluded that the IV was put in Plaintiff’s artery rather than her vein._ Φαντάζομαι ότι γι' αυτό αργότερα κέρδισε την αγωγή κατά του νοσοκομείου η παθούσα. Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι το δικαστήριο απεφάνθη υπέρ της εταιρείας για δύο λόγους: ο πρώτος ήταν επειδή η παθούσα δεν ήταν σε θέση να αποδείξει ότι το γενόσημο είχε παρασκευαστεί από τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία, και όχι άλλη, και η δεύτερη επειδή το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο των ΗΠΑ έχει αποφανθεί ότι η πολιτειακή νομοθεσία, η οποία απαιτεί από τους παρασκευαστές φαρμάκων να περιλαμβάνουν επαρκείς πληροφορίες στην ετικέτα τους, δεν υπερισχύει της ομοσπονδιακής, η οποία δεν επιτρέπει στους παρασκευαστές γενοσήμων να αλλάζουν την ετικέτα των φαρμάκων ανεξάρτητα.


Το πρόβλημα είναι στη διατύπωση αυτή του FDA: _The FDA, however, tells us that it interprets its regulations to require that the warning labels of a brand-name drug and its generic copy must always be the same—thus, generic drug manufacturers have an *ongoing federal duty of “sameness.”*_ (PLIVA, INC., ET AL. v. MENSING) Ουσιαστικά, ακόμα και αν ένας παρασκευαστής γενοσήμων εντοπίσει παρενέργειες σε κάποιο φάρμακο, δεν μπορεί να συμπεριλάβει σχετική προειδοποίηση στην ετικέτα του αν δεν πράξει πρώτα το ίδιο ο παρασκευαστής του πρωτότυπου φαρμάκου. Προφανώς, γι' αυτό η Wyeth έχασε, ενώ η Baxter όχι. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στις απαιτήσεις του FDA, επομένως. *Η Wyeth έχασε επειδή μπορούσε μονομερώς να μεταβάλει την ετικέτα της, και δεν είχε την υποχρέωση να περιμένει έγκριση από τον FDA*.

Για την υπόθεση WYETH v. LEVINE, το θέμα δεν ήταν τόσο η αμέλεια των γιατρών, αλλά η ετικέτα, που προειδοποιούσε για τον κίνδυνο λόγω έγχυσης του φαρμάκου σε αρτηρία, αλλά δεν διευκρίνιζε ότι υπήρχε μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος ανάλογα με τη μέθοδο που χρησιμοποιούνταν: 

Although Phenergan’s labeling warned of the danger of gangrene and amputation following inadvertent intra-arterial injection, Levine alleged that the labeling was defective because it failed to instruct clinicians to use the IV-drip method of intravenous administration instead of the higher risk IV-push method. 

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι η νοσηλεύτρια ή το ότι η εταιρεία που παρασκευάζει το επώνυμο φάρμακο έχει να χάσει περισσότερα από τις αγωγές, αλλά ότι η νομοθεσία των ΗΠΑ όσον αφορά τη σήμανση των φαρμάκων αφήνει μεγαλύτερα περιθώρια στους παρασκευαστές των επωνύμων φαρμάκων, ενώ περιορίζει υπερβολικά τους παρασκευαστές γενοσήμων. Οι πρώτοι μπορούν να μεταβάλουν τη σήμανση των προϊόντων τους οποτεδήποτε και μονομερώς, ενώ οι δεύτεροι μόνο αφού αλλάξει η ετικέτα του επώνυμου προϊόντος, και αυτό μέσω ειδικής διαδικασίας του FDA.

(Και κάπου εδώ εύχομαι να βρεθεί ένας καλός άνθρωπος να μου εξηγήσει τη διαφορά του IV-drip από το IV-push).


----------



## Themis (Mar 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> (Και κάπου εδώ εύχομαι να βρεθεί ένας καλός άνθρωπος να μου εξηγήσει τη διαφορά του IV-drip από το IV-push).


Γιατί, υποπτεύεσαι ότι μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο από τον ορό και τη σύριγγα;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2012)

Palavra said:


> (Και κάπου εδώ εύχομαι να βρεθεί ένας καλός άνθρωπος να μου εξηγήσει τη διαφορά του IV-drip από το IV-push).


Νομίζω ότι τo IV-push είναι να ρίξεις την ένεση κατευθείαν στη φλέβα, και όχι να κρεμάσεις έναν ορό από πάνω, μέσω του οποίου ρίχνεις και όλα τα φάρμακα.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 21, 2012)

Αυτό είναι (συνήθως όχι στη φλέβα αλλά στη φλεβική γραμμή, όπως στη φωτογραφία). Το _IV push_ θα το δεις και _bolus_.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 21, 2012)

Τελείως χοντρικά από το Taber's του 2007:

*IV (intravenous) drip* = Βραδεία έγχυση διαλύματος σε μία φλέβα, στάγδην (σταγόνα-σταγόνα), *IV push* = Ταχεία έγχυση στη φλέβα.

*Bolus* = (μεταξύ άλλων) Συμπυκνωμένη μάζα διαγνωστικής ουσίας, η οποία χορηγείται ταχέως ενδοφλέβια, όπως ένα σκιαγραφικό μέσο ή ένα ενδοφλέβιο φάρμακο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2012)

Να προσθέσω κάτι που δεν το είχα δει νωρίτερα, γιατί τώρα κάθισα να διαβάζω όλο το (επικριτικό) άρθρο που παρέθεσα πιο πανω καθώς και την απόφαση του ανώτατου δικαστηρίου:

Η βιολίστρια πήρε αποζημίωση από το νοσοκομείο για την αμέλεια (γύρω στο ένα εκατομμύριο, όπως προκύπτει) και στη συνέχεια ζήτησε αποζημίωση και από την φαρμακευτική εταιρεία για το ζήτημα της ετικέτας, ισχυριζόμενη ότι η συγκεκριμένη μέθοδος χορήγησης έπρεπε να έχει απαγορευτεί. Η μέθοδος ήταν εγκεκριμένη από το FDA από το 1955, με την προειδοποίηση ότι αν δε γίνει σωστα μπορεί να προκαλέσει γάγγραινα, με προειδοποίηση ότι αυτή η μέθοδος μπορέι να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο αν όλες οι άλλες μέθοδοι είναι αδύνατες, με προειδοποίηση ότι αν χρησιμοποιηθουν χψζ εργαλεία (αποκλειστικά της μεθόδου αυτής) υπάρχει κίνδυνος διαρροής, με προειδοποιήση ότι αν δοθεί αρτηριακά θα προκαλέσει γάγγραινα, με προειδοποίηση ότι η επιλογή της φλέβας πρέπει να γίνει με προσοχή λόγω των κινδύνων διαρροής και να αποφέυγεται η ένεση στην περιοχή του αγκώνα και για όποιον δεν είχε φέρει τα γυαλία του επιπλέον προειδοποίηση "INADVERTENT INTRA-ARTERIAL INJECTION CAN RESULT IN GANGRENE OF THE AFFECTED EXTREMITY. 
Ε, συγγνώμη, αλλά άμα ήμουνα ένορκος θα είχα απορρίψει τον ισχυρισμό ότι δεν ήταν ικανοποιητική η προειδοποίηση._Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν ίδια η απόφαση αν ο ενάγων ήταν κάποιος φορέας της πολιτείας, κανένας ιατρικός σύλλογος κλπ, δηλαδή όχι κάποιο φυσικό πρόσωπο με φανερή αναπηρία και πονεμένη ιστορία. _

Η φαρμακευτική εταιρεία όμως επέλεξε να μετατοπίσει το ζήτημα στο ποιός έχει δικαιοδοσία στην ετικέτα, το γιατί το ξέρουν καλύτερα οι δικηγόροι της εταιρίας (υποθέτω έχει να κάνει με το ότι έχασε πρωτοβάθμια για την ετικέτα). Το κείμενο του δικαστή που μειοψήφησε εξηγεί αναλυτικά ότι υπάρχει εκτενής βιβλιογραφία για το ζήτημα και ότι από το 1975 η FDA ασχολείται με το ζήτημα της συγκεκριμένης μεθόδου χορήγησης με εξεταστικές επιτροπες και με μελέτες και πειράματα και ότι είχε καταλήξει να μην απαγορέυσει τη μέθοδο γιατί όταν εφαρμόζεται σωστά έχει ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα. 

ΥΓ Από την απόφαση πληροφοριακά (δικά μου τα έντονα):
On April 7, 2000, _as on previous visits to her local clinic for treatment of a migraine headache_, she received an *intramuscular* injection of Demerol for her headache and Phenergan for her nausea. Because the combination did not provide relief, she returned later that day and received a second injection of both drugs. This time, the physician assistant administered the drugs by t*he IV-push method*, and Phenergan entered Levine's artery, _either because the needle penetrated an artery directly or because the drug escaped from the vein into surrounding tissue _(a phenomenon called "perivascular extravasation") where it came in contact with arterial blood. [...] even a careful and experienced clinician using the IV-push method will occasionally expose an artery to Phenergan. (σχόλιο: και ίσως γι'αυτό η αποζημίωση απο το νοσοκομείο δεν ήταν μεγάλη)


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2012)

Μερικές σκέψεις:
α. Μα κι αυτή η χριστιανή, τι το ήθελε να παει παλι στο νοσοκομείο; Γενικά μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το ότι οι Αμερικανοί τις ημικρανίες τις θεωρούν ζήτημα για τα επείγοντα, όπου θα σου κάνουν μια ένεση και θα γίνεις περδίκι. Ούτε κουβέντα να πανε για ύπνο, να χαλαρώσουν, να καθίσουν στο σκοτάδι, να παρουν τα κανονικά τους φάρμακα κι άμα έχουν τάση για εμετό να μην το πολεμάνε αλλά να τον κάνουν τον εμετό να τους περάσει. 

β. αναφέρονται συχνά στο μπλα μπλα στην περίπτωση Grier v. Honda. Το σκεπτικό της αγωγής αυτής: η κα Γκρηρ οδηγούσε Χόντα του '87, έπεσε σε δέντρο και έκανε μήνυση στη Χόντα γιατί δεν είχε το ιχ αερόσακο. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το '87 αερόσακο είχαν μόνο τα πολύτελή ιχ και μάλιστα όχι στάνταρ σε κάθε μοντέλο. Μα πόσο δικομανείς είναι τέλος παντων αυτοί οι άνθρωποι;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> This time, the physician assistant administered the drugs by t*he IV-push method*, and Phenergan entered Levine's artery, _either because the needle penetrated an artery directly or because the drug escaped from the vein into surrounding tissue _(a phenomenon called "perivascular extravasation") where it came in contact with arterial blood. [...] even a careful and experienced clinician using the IV-push method will occasionally expose an artery to Phenergan. (σχόλιο: και ίσως γι'αυτό η αποζημίωση απο το νοσοκομείο δεν ήταν μεγάλη)


Ακριβώς εκεί βασίστηκε η απόφαση και δικαιώθηκε η παθούσα - το σκεπτικό ήταν ότι η φαρμακευτική εταιρεία έπρεπε να συμπεριλάβει προειδοποίηση για την μέθοδο IV-push, καθώς η διαρροή προς την αρτηρία μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο το λάθος του γιατρού. Σε μεταγενέστερες ετικέτες, το Phenergan φέρει την εντονότερη δυνατή προειδοποίηση για τη χρήση του.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2013)

Ένα εμπεριστατωμένο άρθρο που, αν και αρκετά τεχνικό σε κάποια σημεία, βάζει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους με έναν νηφάλιο τρόπο. Επίσης αποσαφηνίζει τους όρους βιοδιαθεσιμότητα και βιοϊσοδυναμία.

Γενόσημο, αυτός ο άγνωστος.


----------

